
Silicon Valley radiation levels - sniffles
http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/naer/
======
Etheryte
Without any context or explanation, the link isn't really useful nor
interesting. Is a daily average change of roughly 0.5 uR/h meaningful? We can
see from the hourly chart above that short-term fluctuations can be between
roughly 0 and 20 uR/h, what is a meaningful change? It's currently very
unclear what the linker is trying to say with sharing the link and why it was
shared to begin with.

~~~
moonshinefe
agreed, there's 0 context here and I'd be highly interested to know why the
graphs are being up voted.

~~~
jameswason
agreed

~~~
rodionos
Correlated to Iodine-131 readings in Europe?

------
chipperyman573
I see a huge jump between the 17th and 18th but I have no idea what that
means. Can someone please explain? Or is the jump minor, and the axis is to
blame for the seemingly large change?

~~~
exDM69
Note the scale. The "huge jump" is from 8.3 to 8.7 uR/h, just a few percent.

~~~
t_fatus
nevertheless it seems quite significative, and I would love to get some
explaination for this kind of jump.

------
Nanite
Would downvote if I could, anything below 10 uR/h is background radiation.
Sniffles posted a link to a rad monitoring device doing it's thing, and not
showing anything out of the ordinary.

~~~
50CNT
I think it's great that the chart is completely ordinary. Imagine how terrible
it'd be if it suddenly became fascinating.

------
walkingolof
I dont know the context, but there has been a Iodine-131 leak has been
detected in Europe in January ....

[http://www.irsn.fr/EN/newsroom/News/Pages/20170213_Detection...](http://www.irsn.fr/EN/newsroom/News/Pages/20170213_Detection-
of-radioactive-iodine-at-trace-levels-in-Europe-in-January-2017.aspx)

~~~
yoodenvranx
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13676570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13676570)

------
rodionos
San Jose: [https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-san-jose-
ca](https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-san-jose-ca)

San Francisco: [https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-san-francisco-
ca](https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-san-francisco-ca)

    
    
      Gamma Gross Count Rate represents how many gamma rays the monitor detects each minute.
    

The levels looks normal to me.

------
jameswason
No relation with the link and post.

------
gojiberry
Could it be the storm is bringing radiation from Fukushima?

